# Little bit of Mesquite



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I was in my shop the other day cutting a couple aluminum bands and thought hmmm that will look good on some good ole Texas Mesquite!!! So I had an old chunk of squite that ET laid on me when I first started making calls. I added a very old white tail antler, I like the cracks that old antler gets!! So I ended up with a Mesquite, White Tail, Double Reed with a Silver Solder Inlay & Aluminum band Duck Call..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Gotta ask, how do you do the silver solder? I understand, you cut a slot and place the silver but how do you lay the silver in the slot without having a seam showing? I really like it.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! LL


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Man that shines like a diamond in a goats............ well you know. Robert Im always amazed at the calls you turn out. !!!


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Looks good now hurry up and make my two calls J/J .......Thanks for the Sprigs best sounding and looking Ive ever used


----------



## RJustice (May 28, 2008)

*Finish?*

What did you use and how did you finish? That is kinda what I am wanting to do with one of my projects. If it sounds half as good as it looks, you won't have to take a gun with you... The birds will just follow you home...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job as always.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

very nice job


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words!! 

Slip, I still sometimes end up with a line at the seams and sometimes I do not.. I am looking to soldering the ends to make a complete band in the future or I will eventually go to an aluminum spacer.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Can't imagine not having a line without soldering but doing that would burn the wood woudn't it? I would like to see how you do it, just to see how it's done. Maybe when we have our next turners expo at Jims new tajma hall shop.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

The main thing is to clean the ends up and make sure they are square, once you get them matched up finish glueing and I tamp the solder around, remember solder is soft and will spread, this fills any gap and pushes the ends closer together. then i put a small drop of CA at the seam and use a file to clean up the seam so there is no catch, the filing sometime fill any gap at the seams sometimes I end up with a line.. It is a bit frusterating at times.. I would like to try copper at some point??


----------

